# Probleme beim Zugriff auf Chipdrive-Pinpad bzw. SMC-Reader



## Gerber1977 (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe da ein Problem beim einrichten meines Chipdrive SMC-Reader SPR 532. Trotz der scheinbar korrekten Vorgehensweise kann weder unter Firefox noch unter IE6 auf das Gerät zugegriffen werden. Ständig erscheint beim Zugriffsversuch (z.Bsp. beim Onlinebanking) der Hinweis doch die Software neu zu installieren - aber auch das bringt nichts.

Im Installationslog schauts so aus:

Microsoft Windows XP
Version 5.1 Service Pack 2 ( Build 2600 )

Check der Installation:
    Gerätetreiber SPR132.SYS Version 4.10.0.1. ist installiert.
    Gerätetreiber SPR332.SYS Version 4.20.0.1. ist installiert.
    CT-API DLL CTPCSC32.DLL Version 2.34.0.2. ist installiert.
    DLL SPR532.DLL Version 1.8.0.1. ist installiert.
    DLL SPRRES.DLL Version 1.1.1.0. ist installiert.
    CT-API DLL CTPCSCKV.DLL Version 2.34.0.2. ist installiert.
    DLL MCSCM.DLL Version 1.9.0.1. ist installiert.

*Check des Treibers:
    Die Funktion SCardEstablishContext gab Fehler <0x5> zurück:
        "Zugriff verweigert"*

Wie kann der Funktion "SCardEstablishContext" denn der Zugriff gewährt werden?

Ich hoffe hier weiß irgendwer Bescheid und kann mir ein bissl helfen...
Vielen Dank im Voraus

Der Gerber


----------

